
Speech by Dutch Foreign Minister highlights adaptability: pragmatism trumps dogmatism. - spif
http://www.minbuza.nl/nl/actueel/speeches,2008/10/Speech-tijdens-Bosphorus-Conference.html
======
robertgaal
How cool, a Dutch minister on news.YC. Must be a cold day in hell today.

~~~
spif
True - but pretty cool that you can get direct reponses within seconds from a
minister like this: <http://twitter.com/MaximeVerhagen/statuses/959259446>

